# Maldini:"Usare così il VAR fa male. Errore evidente".



## admin (25 Febbraio 2022)

Paolo Maldini a MTV:"Il gol di mano? Partirei dalla nostra prestazione. Non siamo perfetti, così come non lo sono le altre visto che siamo ancora primi. I nostri difetti sono venuti fuori, siamo poco brillanti. Sia oggi che a Salerno siamo andati in vantaggio, che è la cosa più difficile, ma poi ci siamo fatti rimontare. Il VAR dovrebbe togliere i dubbi, usato così fa male perchè non è la prima volta. E' un episodio evidente, chi decide deve capire di calcio. E dico un'altra cosa: il Milan è in testa e non può avere sempre un arbitro esordiente a San Siro. Non è facile arbitrare a San Siro. Purtroppo l'arbitro ha fatto degli errori, si è giocato pochissimo. La testa comanda tutto il corpo, ma la brillantezza non è solo una questione di testa. Lo stesso discorso che ho fatto per l'arbitro lo posso fare per i giocatori che per la prima volta stanno lottando per vincere qualcosa. Con l'esperienza si imparano a gestire queste cose. I prossimi impegni? Spero che sia vero che giocare con le grandi squadre sia più semplice. Noi ci prepareremo al meglio, giocheremo al massimo per provare a vincere un titolo".


----------



## Prealpi (25 Febbraio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Paolo Maldini a MTV:"Il gol di mano? Partirei dalla nostra prestazione. Non siamo perfetti, così come non lo sono le altre visto che siamo ancora primi. I nostri difetti sono venuti fuori, siamo poco brillanti. Sia oggi che a Salerno siamo andati in vantaggio, che è la cosa più difficile, ma poi ci siamo fatti rimontare. Il VAR dovrebbe togliere i dubbi, usato così fa male perchè non è la prima volta. E' un episodio evidente, chi decide deve capire di calcio. E dico un'altra cosa: il Milan è in testa e non può avere sempre un arbitro esordiente a San Siro. Non è facile arbitrare a San Siro. Purtroppo l'arbitro ha fatto degli errori, si è giocato pochissimo. La testa comanda tutto il corpo, ma la brillantezza non è solo una questione di testa. Lo stesso discorso che ho fatto per l'arbitro lo posso fare per i giocatori che per la prima volta stanno lottando per vincere qualcosa. Con l'esperienza si imparano a gestire queste cose. I prossimi impegni? Spero che sia vero che giocare con le grandi squadre sia più semplice. Noi ci prepareremo al meglio, giocheremo al massimo per provare a vincere un titolo".


Sarebbe ora di farsi sentire,anche se ormai è troppo tardi


----------



## admin (25 Febbraio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Paolo Maldini a MTV:"Il gol di mano? Partirei dalla nostra prestazione. Non siamo perfetti, così come non lo sono le altre visto che siamo ancora primi. I nostri difetti sono venuti fuori, siamo poco brillanti. Sia oggi che a Salerno siamo andati in vantaggio, che è la cosa più difficile, ma poi ci siamo fatti rimontare. Il VAR dovrebbe togliere i dubbi, usato così fa male perchè non è la prima volta. E' un episodio evidente, chi decide deve capire di calcio. E dico un'altra cosa: il Milan è in testa e non può avere sempre un arbitro esordiente a San Siro. Non è facile arbitrare a San Siro. Purtroppo l'arbitro ha fatto degli errori, si è giocato pochissimo. La testa comanda tutto il corpo, ma la brillantezza non è solo una questione di testa. Lo stesso discorso che ho fatto per l'arbitro lo posso fare per i giocatori che per la prima volta stanno lottando per vincere qualcosa. Con l'esperienza si imparano a gestire queste cose. I prossimi impegni? Spero che sia vero che giocare con le grandi squadre sia più semplice. Noi ci prepareremo al meglio, giocheremo al massimo per provare a vincere un titolo".


Finalmente


----------



## Kayl (25 Febbraio 2022)

Due arbitri esordienti ad arbitrare la capolista, rendiamoci conto.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (25 Febbraio 2022)

Sento tuoni fuori casa mia, come se fosse agosto e invece siamo a febbraio.

Poi vengo qui e leggo Maldini che si lamenta del VAR. Ora capisco


----------



## Andreas89 (25 Febbraio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Sento tuoni fuori casa mia, come se fosse agosto e invece siamo a febbraio.
> 
> Poi vengo qui e leggo Maldini che si lamenta del VAR. Ora capisco


Ma tu abiti a Parma giusto? Perché li ho visti e sentiti anche io. Sono leggermente suscettibile ultimamente


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (25 Febbraio 2022)

Penso sia la prima volta che sento parlare Maldini in questo modo contro gli arbitri.


----------



## Hellscream (25 Febbraio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Paolo Maldini a MTV:"Il gol di mano? Partirei dalla nostra prestazione. Non siamo perfetti, così come non lo sono le altre visto che siamo ancora primi. I nostri difetti sono venuti fuori, siamo poco brillanti. Sia oggi che a Salerno siamo andati in vantaggio, che è la cosa più difficile, ma poi ci siamo fatti rimontare. Il VAR dovrebbe togliere i dubbi, usato così fa male perchè non è la prima volta. E' un episodio evidente, chi decide deve capire di calcio. E dico un'altra cosa: il Milan è in testa e non può avere sempre un arbitro esordiente a San Siro. Non è facile arbitrare a San Siro. Purtroppo l'arbitro ha fatto degli errori, si è giocato pochissimo. La testa comanda tutto il corpo, ma la brillantezza non è solo una questione di testa. Lo stesso discorso che ho fatto per l'arbitro lo posso fare per i giocatori che per la prima volta stanno lottando per vincere qualcosa. Con l'esperienza si imparano a gestire queste cose. I prossimi impegni? Spero che sia vero che giocare con le grandi squadre sia più semplice. Noi ci prepareremo al meglio, giocheremo al massimo per provare a vincere un titolo".


Miracolo, finalmente ci è riuscito!


----------



## Toby rosso nero (25 Febbraio 2022)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Ma tu abiti a Parma giusto? Perché li ho visti e sentiti anche io. Sono leggermente suscettibile ultimamente



Adesso sono a Piacenza però sì, c'è un temporale estivo fuori stagione. Putin non c'entra


----------



## kipstar (25 Febbraio 2022)

devo dire che si fa fatica a capire come una cosa che mi è stata così evidente fin da subito .... con due replay mal fatti non sia stata sufficiente per annullare il gol al var. faccio fatica a capirlo.

per l'arbitraggio del campo ..... non dico nulla. sono abituato......


----------



## diavoloINme (25 Febbraio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Paolo Maldini a MTV:"Il gol di mano? Partirei dalla nostra prestazione. Non siamo perfetti, così come non lo sono le altre visto che siamo ancora primi. I nostri difetti sono venuti fuori, siamo poco brillanti. Sia oggi che a Salerno siamo andati in vantaggio, che è la cosa più difficile, ma poi ci siamo fatti rimontare. Il VAR dovrebbe togliere i dubbi, usato così fa male perchè non è la prima volta. E' un episodio evidente, chi decide deve capire di calcio. E dico un'altra cosa: il Milan è in testa e non può avere sempre un arbitro esordiente a San Siro. Non è facile arbitrare a San Siro. Purtroppo l'arbitro ha fatto degli errori, si è giocato pochissimo. La testa comanda tutto il corpo, ma la brillantezza non è solo una questione di testa. Lo stesso discorso che ho fatto per l'arbitro lo posso fare per i giocatori che per la prima volta stanno lottando per vincere qualcosa. Con l'esperienza si imparano a gestire queste cose. I prossimi impegni? Spero che sia vero che giocare con le grandi squadre sia più semplice. Noi ci prepareremo al meglio, giocheremo al massimo per provare a vincere un titolo".


Un altro esordiente ci hanno mandato?
Beh dai....
Ritiriamo la squadra che è meglio.
Non sapevo fosse all'esordio ..

Abbiamo il peso politico di Pippo.


----------



## Swaitak (25 Febbraio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Paolo Maldini a MTV:"Il gol di mano? Partirei dalla nostra prestazione. Non siamo perfetti, così come non lo sono le altre visto che siamo ancora primi. I nostri difetti sono venuti fuori, siamo poco brillanti. Sia oggi che a Salerno siamo andati in vantaggio, che è la cosa più difficile, ma poi ci siamo fatti rimontare. Il VAR dovrebbe togliere i dubbi, usato così fa male perchè non è la prima volta. E' un episodio evidente, chi decide deve capire di calcio. E dico un'altra cosa: il Milan è in testa e non può avere sempre un arbitro esordiente a San Siro. Non è facile arbitrare a San Siro. Purtroppo l'arbitro ha fatto degli errori, si è giocato pochissimo. La testa comanda tutto il corpo, ma la brillantezza non è solo una questione di testa. Lo stesso discorso che ho fatto per l'arbitro lo posso fare per i giocatori che per la prima volta stanno lottando per vincere qualcosa. Con l'esperienza si imparano a gestire queste cose. I prossimi impegni? Spero che sia vero che giocare con le grandi squadre sia più semplice. Noi ci prepareremo al meglio, giocheremo al massimo per provare a vincere un titolo".


Vi è piaciuto abbracciare un Serra caro Paolo? questi sono i risultati #sediopportune


----------



## Jino (25 Febbraio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Paolo Maldini a MTV:"Il gol di mano? Partirei dalla nostra prestazione. Non siamo perfetti, così come non lo sono le altre visto che siamo ancora primi. I nostri difetti sono venuti fuori, siamo poco brillanti. Sia oggi che a Salerno siamo andati in vantaggio, che è la cosa più difficile, ma poi ci siamo fatti rimontare. Il VAR dovrebbe togliere i dubbi, usato così fa male perchè non è la prima volta. E' un episodio evidente, chi decide deve capire di calcio. E dico un'altra cosa: il Milan è in testa e non può avere sempre un arbitro esordiente a San Siro. Non è facile arbitrare a San Siro. Purtroppo l'arbitro ha fatto degli errori, si è giocato pochissimo. La testa comanda tutto il corpo, ma la brillantezza non è solo una questione di testa. Lo stesso discorso che ho fatto per l'arbitro lo posso fare per i giocatori che per la prima volta stanno lottando per vincere qualcosa. Con l'esperienza si imparano a gestire queste cose. I prossimi impegni? Spero che sia vero che giocare con le grandi squadre sia più semplice. Noi ci prepareremo al meglio, giocheremo al massimo per provare a vincere un titolo".



Abbiamo una classe arbitrale vergognosa. E la cosa incredibile è che il VAR, rispetto al passato, dovrebbe aiutare questi esordienti a non combinare guai. Qua è roba da chiedere i danni a fine stagione.


----------



## diavoloINme (25 Febbraio 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> Vi è piaciuto abbracciare un Serra caro Paolo? questi sono i risultati #sediopportune


Abbraccia un serra.


----------



## ROSSO NERO 70 (25 Febbraio 2022)

non parla mai però quando lo fa analizza la situazione in modo perfetto bene ora sono piu tranquillo perche ha fatto un analisi perfetta di come stanno le cose sia dal punto di vista arbitrale che tecnico


----------



## Swaitak (25 Febbraio 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Abbraccia un serra.


siamo ridotti esattamente come quelli li, andiamo avanti a slogan e intanto gli altri vincono


----------



## Toby rosso nero (25 Febbraio 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> Vi è piaciuto abbracciare un Serra caro Paolo? questi sono i risultati #sediopportune



Sono stato abbastanza duro in quell'occasione, perché quella commedia buonista ci ha completamente affossato di ogni credibilità con la classe arbitrale.
Se l'arbitro faceva pena era meglio stare in silenzio, piuttosto.


----------



## enigmistic02 (25 Febbraio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Paolo Maldini a MTV:"Il gol di mano? Partirei dalla nostra prestazione. Non siamo perfetti, così come non lo sono le altre visto che siamo ancora primi. I nostri difetti sono venuti fuori, siamo poco brillanti. Sia oggi che a Salerno siamo andati in vantaggio, che è la cosa più difficile, ma poi ci siamo fatti rimontare. Il VAR dovrebbe togliere i dubbi, usato così fa male perchè non è la prima volta. E' un episodio evidente, chi decide deve capire di calcio. E dico un'altra cosa: il Milan è in testa e non può avere sempre un arbitro esordiente a San Siro. Non è facile arbitrare a San Siro. Purtroppo l'arbitro ha fatto degli errori, si è giocato pochissimo. La testa comanda tutto il corpo, ma la brillantezza non è solo una questione di testa. Lo stesso discorso che ho fatto per l'arbitro lo posso fare per i giocatori che per la prima volta stanno lottando per vincere qualcosa. Con l'esperienza si imparano a gestire queste cose. I prossimi impegni? Spero che sia vero che giocare con le grandi squadre sia più semplice. Noi ci prepareremo al meglio, giocheremo al massimo per provare a vincere un titolo".


Bravo Paolino, parole giuste nei toni che da sempre ti contraddistinguono.


----------



## iceman. (25 Febbraio 2022)

Si bene, ora manda via quel perdente che siede in panchina.


----------



## diavoloINme (25 Febbraio 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> siamo ridotti esattamente come quelli li, andiamo avanti a slogan e intanto gli altri vincono


Io mi sono rotto le palle.
Basta. 
Obiettivamente sta succedendo anche qualcosa di devastante e il calcio passa in secondo piano ma questa proprietà merita zero.

Il milan le risposte che doveva dare le ha date col non mercato di gennaio. 
Si arriverà dove si arriverà .
Venga quel che venga. 

Basta farsi il sangue amaro e basta sognare.
Ci si fa solo male.
Non puoi tifare chi non vuole vincere.


----------



## Blu71 (25 Febbraio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Paolo Maldini a MTV:"Il gol di mano? Partirei dalla nostra prestazione. Non siamo perfetti, così come non lo sono le altre visto che siamo ancora primi. I nostri difetti sono venuti fuori, siamo poco brillanti. Sia oggi che a Salerno siamo andati in vantaggio, che è la cosa più difficile, ma poi ci siamo fatti rimontare. *Il VAR dovrebbe togliere i dubbi, usato così fa male perchè non è la prima volta. E' un episodio evidente, chi decide deve capire di calcio. E dico un'altra cosa: il Milan è in testa e non può avere sempre un arbitro esordiente a San Siro.* Non è facile arbitrare a San Siro. Purtroppo l'arbitro ha fatto degli errori, si è giocato pochissimo. La testa comanda tutto il corpo, ma la brillantezza non è solo una questione di testa. Lo stesso discorso che ho fatto per l'arbitro lo posso fare per i giocatori che per la prima volta stanno lottando per vincere qualcosa. Con l'esperienza si imparano a gestire queste cose. I prossimi impegni? Spero che sia vero che giocare con le grandi squadre sia più semplice. Noi ci prepareremo al meglio, giocheremo al massimo per provare a vincere un titolo".



Finalmente Paolo. Devi farti sentire di più.


----------



## diavoloINme (25 Febbraio 2022)

A questi ragazzi non si può chiedere lo scudetto ma il dramma è che ci sono forze oscure che ci tirano giù. 
Potremmo arrivare quinti e non lo dico per dire.
Napoli e Inter ora sono praticamente senza coppe come noi.


----------



## Blu71 (25 Febbraio 2022)

Per chi se lo fosse perso:


----------



## rossonero71 (25 Febbraio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Paolo Maldini a MTV:"Il gol di mano? Partirei dalla nostra prestazione. Non siamo perfetti, così come non lo sono le altre visto che siamo ancora primi. I nostri difetti sono venuti fuori, siamo poco brillanti. Sia oggi che a Salerno siamo andati in vantaggio, che è la cosa più difficile, ma poi ci siamo fatti rimontare. Il VAR dovrebbe togliere i dubbi, usato così fa male perchè non è la prima volta. E' un episodio evidente, chi decide deve capire di calcio. E dico un'altra cosa: il Milan è in testa e non può avere sempre un arbitro esordiente a San Siro. Non è facile arbitrare a San Siro. Purtroppo l'arbitro ha fatto degli errori, si è giocato pochissimo. La testa comanda tutto il corpo, ma la brillantezza non è solo una questione di testa. Lo stesso discorso che ho fatto per l'arbitro lo posso fare per i giocatori che per la prima volta stanno lottando per vincere qualcosa. Con l'esperienza si imparano a gestire queste cose. I prossimi impegni? Spero che sia vero che giocare con le grandi squadre sia più semplice. Noi ci prepareremo al meglio, giocheremo al massimo per provare a vincere un titolo".


Intervista che si può condividere dalla a alla z. Ha sottolineato l'errore arbitrale ma si è soffermato più di una volta sui giocatori. Intervista veramente ok.


----------



## Viulento (25 Febbraio 2022)

lamentarsi ora della sabbia quando ce l'hanno gia' infilato a piu' riprese non serve piu a nulla.


----------



## LukeLike (25 Febbraio 2022)

Sarà un caso eh, però al var c'era un certo Guida di Torre Annunziata (Napoli). Cioè non fanno nulla per evitare le polemiche, anzi, fanno di tutto per alimentarle...


----------



## Andris (25 Febbraio 2022)

era ora, speriamo non sia la fine del mondo


----------



## Theochedeo (25 Febbraio 2022)

Vaffa. Weekend rovinato


----------



## Toby rosso nero (25 Febbraio 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> A questi ragazzi non si può chiedere lo scudetto ma il dramma è che ci sono forze oscure che ci tirano giù.
> Potremmo arrivare quinti e non lo dico per dire.
> Napoli e Inter ora sono praticamente senza coppe come noi.



A volte si può giocare malissimo e vincere 1-0, o 2-1 con estrema sofferenza. Molte squadre hanno vinto scudetti facendo decine di partite del genere.

Oggi abbiamo fatto super schifo, ma come al solito ci hanno rubato 2 punti che nessuna legge del calcio dice che non potevano essere nostri.


----------



## Andreas89 (25 Febbraio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Adesso sono a Piacenza però sì, c'è un temporale estivo fuori stagione. Putin non c'entra


Io sono tra la provincia di Parma e quella di Piacenza. Mia moglie mi ha chiamato perché ha visto il cielo illuminarsi. Per questo te l’ho chiesto.


----------



## Blu71 (25 Febbraio 2022)

LukeLike ha scritto:


> Sarà un caso eh, però al var c'era un certo Guida di Torre Annunziata (Napoli). Cioè non fanno nulla per evitare le polemiche, anzi, fanno di tutto per alimentarle...



Diciamolo chiaramente Guida si è guardato bene dall'approfondire la verifica. E' malafede pura.


----------



## Blu71 (25 Febbraio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> A volte si può giocare malissimo e vincere 1-0, o 2-1 con estrema sofferenza. Molte squadre hanno vinto scudetti facendo decine di partite del genere.
> 
> *Oggi abbiamo fatto super schifo, ma come al solito ci hanno rubato 2 punti che nessuna legge del calcio dice che non potevano essere nostri.-*



Esattamente, invece sembra che per alcuni - se non giochiamo bene - i torti arbitrali sono quasi ammissibili.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (25 Febbraio 2022)

LukeLike ha scritto:


> Sarà un caso eh, però al var c'era un certo Guida di Torre Annunziata (Napoli). Cioè non fanno nulla per evitare le polemiche, anzi, fanno di tutto per alimentarle...



Il VAR è ancora più facilitato a fare schifezze. Chi li vede? Non devono nemmeno "recitare" come fa l'arbitro per apparire imparziale.


----------



## Ecthelion (25 Febbraio 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Diciamolo chiaramente Guida si è guardato bene dall'approfondire la verifica. E' malafede pura.


Ho rivisto ora l'azione più volte, che in diretta il replay era stato velocissimo, è incredibile. Malafede evidente.


----------



## Zenos (25 Febbraio 2022)

Era ora. Vedi che avevano ragione noi?


----------



## Blu71 (25 Febbraio 2022)

Ecthelion ha scritto:


> Ho rivisto ora l'azione più volte, che in diretta il replay era stato velocissimo, è incredibile. Malafede evidente.



Maldini di solito non parla questa volta ci hanno proprio scippati.


----------



## diavoloINme (25 Febbraio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> A volte si può giocare malissimo e vincere 1-0, o 2-1 con estrema sofferenza. Molte squadre hanno vinto scudetti facendo decine di partite del genere.
> 
> Oggi abbiamo fatto super schifo, ma come al solito ci hanno rubato 2 punti che nessuna legge del calcio dice che non potevano essere nostri.


Assolutamente...
La cosa assurda è che i torti si sommano ai nostri limiti e alla nostra approssimazione .

A questa squadra lo scudetto non lo si può chiedere anche se poi vedi in campo kessie e Romagnoli e realizzi che le colpe sono tante e sono di tanti.

In tanti mi criticano quando nomino ibra ma questi ragazzi hanno bisogno di un leader emotivo.
Abbiamo perso ibra e Kjaer, due mazzate.
Un ibra in campo ti cambia anche gli arbitraggi.


----------



## Swaitak (25 Febbraio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> A volte si può giocare malissimo e vincere 1-0, o 2-1 con estrema sofferenza. Molte squadre hanno vinto scudetti facendo decine di partite del genere.
> 
> Oggi abbiamo fatto super schifo, ma come al solito ci hanno rubato 2 punti che nessuna legge del calcio dice che non potevano essere nostri.


infatti finiamola di giustificare pure i nemici, ci perdiamo solo noi


----------



## Blu71 (25 Febbraio 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> infatti finiamola di giustificare pure i nemici, ci perdiamo solo noi



Il Milan deve essere rispettato non favorito. Noi siamo signori ma i furti vanno denunciati.


----------



## Devil man (25 Febbraio 2022)

Almeno è un inizio


----------



## Le Grand Milan (25 Febbraio 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Diciamolo chiaramente Guida si è guardato bene dall'approfondire la verifica. E' malafede pura.


Non è la prima voltà che ci massacra sto infame.


----------



## Blu71 (25 Febbraio 2022)

Le Grand Milan ha scritto:


> Non è la prima voltà che ci massacra sto infame.



E' campano, tiene famiglia


----------



## Le Grand Milan (25 Febbraio 2022)

Grazie blu71 sono incazzato nero ma mi hai fatto ridere  

Ti rendi conto che certe cose succeddono solo a noi. Cosi a naso: 
-Gol di Muntari non c'era il Var ma nessun giocatore ostaccolava la visione del guardalinee.
-rigore per la Juve per una mano di Calabria che non vede la palla su deviazione di Ronaldo
-Gol fantastico negato ad Ibra contro la Fiorentina per una mano involontaria ( come d'incanto l'anno dopo la regola cambia...)
-Gol di Kessie contro lo United assolutalente regolare invalidato per una mano inesistente( se porta il pallone con l'anca)
-Fallo su Bennacer grossolano al Dragao contro il Porto non rivisto al Var ( il giocatore fa un ippon a Isma ma nulla)
-Stessa cosa al ritorno fallo nettissimo ma l'arbitro fa proseguire... Incredibile!
-Poi recentemente un Giroud sdraiato che non ostaccola nulla è fischiato fuorigioco
-Oggi gol con mano solare boum nel cul... Noi milanisti non abbiamo bisogno di Poopers , ci infilano dritto a secco e senza vaselina!


----------



## Aron (25 Febbraio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Paolo Maldini a MTV:"Il gol di mano? Partirei dalla nostra prestazione. Non siamo perfetti, così come non lo sono le altre visto che siamo ancora primi. I nostri difetti sono venuti fuori, siamo poco brillanti. Sia oggi che a Salerno siamo andati in vantaggio, che è la cosa più difficile, ma poi ci siamo fatti rimontare. Il VAR dovrebbe togliere i dubbi, usato così fa male perchè non è la prima volta. E' un episodio evidente, chi decide deve capire di calcio. E dico un'altra cosa: il Milan è in testa e non può avere sempre un arbitro esordiente a San Siro. Non è facile arbitrare a San Siro. Purtroppo l'arbitro ha fatto degli errori, si è giocato pochissimo. La testa comanda tutto il corpo, ma la brillantezza non è solo una questione di testa. Lo stesso discorso che ho fatto per l'arbitro lo posso fare per i giocatori che per la prima volta stanno lottando per vincere qualcosa. Con l'esperienza si imparano a gestire queste cose. I prossimi impegni? Spero che sia vero che giocare con le grandi squadre sia più semplice. Noi ci prepareremo al meglio, giocheremo al massimo per provare a vincere un titolo".



Finalmente si sbattono i pugni sul tavolo


----------



## Walker (26 Febbraio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Paolo Maldini a MTV:"Il gol di mano? Partirei dalla nostra prestazione. Non siamo perfetti, così come non lo sono le altre visto che siamo ancora primi. I nostri difetti sono venuti fuori, siamo poco brillanti. Sia oggi che a Salerno siamo andati in vantaggio, che è la cosa più difficile, ma poi ci siamo fatti rimontare. Il VAR dovrebbe togliere i dubbi, usato così fa male perchè non è la prima volta. E' un episodio evidente, chi decide deve capire di calcio. E dico un'altra cosa: il Milan è in testa e non può avere sempre un arbitro esordiente a San Siro. Non è facile arbitrare a San Siro. Purtroppo l'arbitro ha fatto degli errori, si è giocato pochissimo. La testa comanda tutto il corpo, ma la brillantezza non è solo una questione di testa. Lo stesso discorso che ho fatto per l'arbitro lo posso fare per i giocatori che per la prima volta stanno lottando per vincere qualcosa. Con l'esperienza si imparano a gestire queste cose. I prossimi impegni? Spero che sia vero che giocare con le grandi squadre sia più semplice. Noi ci prepareremo al meglio, giocheremo al massimo per provare a vincere un titolo".


Meglio tardi che mai


----------



## David Gilmour (26 Febbraio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Paolo Maldini a MTV:"Il gol di mano? Partirei dalla nostra prestazione. Non siamo perfetti, così come non lo sono le altre visto che siamo ancora primi. I nostri difetti sono venuti fuori, siamo poco brillanti. Sia oggi che a Salerno siamo andati in vantaggio, che è la cosa più difficile, ma poi ci siamo fatti rimontare. Il VAR dovrebbe togliere i dubbi, usato così fa male perchè non è la prima volta. E' un episodio evidente, chi decide deve capire di calcio. E dico un'altra cosa: il Milan è in testa e non può avere sempre un arbitro esordiente a San Siro. Non è facile arbitrare a San Siro. Purtroppo l'arbitro ha fatto degli errori, si è giocato pochissimo. La testa comanda tutto il corpo, ma la brillantezza non è solo una questione di testa. Lo stesso discorso che ho fatto per l'arbitro lo posso fare per i giocatori che per la prima volta stanno lottando per vincere qualcosa. Con l'esperienza si imparano a gestire queste cose. I prossimi impegni? Spero che sia vero che giocare con le grandi squadre sia più semplice. Noi ci prepareremo al meglio, giocheremo al massimo per provare a vincere un titolo".


Oh, almeno un abbozzo di reazione pubblica si vede! Finalmente!
Eppure, se si fosse evitato di consolare Serra, forse questo scempio non si sarebbe visto.
Serva di lezione!


----------



## bmb (26 Febbraio 2022)

La cosa inquietante è che al var c'era Guida (o come dico io Giuda) che dovrebbe essere uno dei migliori d'italia. Qua non c'entrano gli esordienti, qua si parla di chirurgia. Ripensando, come sempre a mente fredda, alla partita, la gestione è stata imbarazzante.


----------



## Igniorante (26 Febbraio 2022)

Purtroppo quando ci facciamo sempre andar bene tutto, questo succede caro Paolo.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (26 Febbraio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Paolo Maldini a MTV:"Il gol di mano? Partirei dalla nostra prestazione. Non siamo perfetti, così come non lo sono le altre visto che siamo ancora primi. I nostri difetti sono venuti fuori, siamo poco brillanti. Sia oggi che a Salerno siamo andati in vantaggio, che è la cosa più difficile, ma poi ci siamo fatti rimontare. Il VAR dovrebbe togliere i dubbi, usato così fa male perchè non è la prima volta. E' un episodio evidente, chi decide deve capire di calcio. E dico un'altra cosa: il Milan è in testa e non può avere sempre un arbitro esordiente a San Siro. Non è facile arbitrare a San Siro. Purtroppo l'arbitro ha fatto degli errori, si è giocato pochissimo. La testa comanda tutto il corpo, ma la brillantezza non è solo una questione di testa. Lo stesso discorso che ho fatto per l'arbitro lo posso fare per i giocatori che per la prima volta stanno lottando per vincere qualcosa. Con l'esperienza si imparano a gestire queste cose. I prossimi impegni? Spero che sia vero che giocare con le grandi squadre sia più semplice. Noi ci prepareremo al meglio, giocheremo al massimo per provare a vincere un titolo".


Critica giusta che mira su due punti assolutamente corretti:
- La malgestione al VAR di Guida al VAR. Come si fa ad avere il VAR e sbagliare comunque?
- La designazione arbitrale. Non si puo dar in mano partite decisive per lo scudetto a principianti come Serra e Marchetti(?). In entrambe le partite abbiamo visto arbitri palesemente inadatti alla Serie A che non sapevano ne gestire i cartellini ne i falli. Vi ricordo che nel primo tempo su una nostra ripartita Marchetti ha interrotto il gioco anziche dare il vantaggio. Errore identico a quello di Serra. Entrambi hanno fischiato fallo ad ogni contatto e hanno reso impossibile una partita a ritmi normali ed entrambi non hanno avuto il carattere per imporrsi contro le perdite di tempo esagerate. Due arbitri diversi, due gestioni identiche. É assurdo. Questi arbitri devono imparare in partite come Verona-Torino dove il risultato non importa. Non possono risultare in una lotta scudetto dove ogni singolo maledetto punto pesa come un macigno.

La gestione del calcio italiano e l'AIA sono totalmente alla deriva.


----------



## MARO MILANISTA (26 Febbraio 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Io mi sono rotto le palle.
> Basta.
> Obiettivamente sta succedendo anche qualcosa di devastante e il calcio passa in secondo piano ma questa proprietà merita zero.
> 
> ...


Bravo!
non bisogna spostare il focus sugli arbitri (il problema esiste eh) ma sul non mercato di Gennaio, infortunati i Leader della squadra Kjaer e Ibra ci siamo trovati a gestire la fase clou della stagione con una banda di ragazzini, che pur bravi non hanno esperienza per fare la differenza quando conta, e da un allenatore che il carisma non sa nemmeno cos’è! e pensa che quando a Gennaio ho detto che bisognava manifestare ol ns. disappunto contro la società molti di noi non erano d’accordo! Un occasione come quest’annno chissà quando ricapiterà, con tutti i punti persi siamo ancora in corsa! bastava poco…


----------



## MARO MILANISTA (26 Febbraio 2022)

Tifoso Di Tastiera ha scritto:


> Critica giusta che mira su due punti assolutamente corretti:
> - La malgestione al VAR di Guida al VAR. Come si fa ad avere il VAR e sbagliare comunque?
> - La designazione arbitrale. Non si puo dar in mano partite decisive per lo scudetto a principianti come Serra e Marchetti(?). In entrambe le partite abbiamo visto arbitri palesemente inadatti alla Serie A che non sapevano ne gestire i cartellini ne i falli. Vi ricordo che nel primo tempo su una nostra ripartita Marchetti ha interrotto il gioco anziche dare il vantaggio. Errore identico a quello di Serra. Entrambi hanno fischiato fallo ad ogni contatto e hanno reso impossibile una partita a ritmi normali ed entrambi non hanno avuto il carattere per imporrsi contro le perdite di tempo esagerate. Due arbitri diversi, due gestioni identiche. É assurdo. Questi arbitri devono imparare in partite come Verona-Torino dove il risultato non importa. Non possono risultare in una lotta scudetto dove ogni singolo maledetto punto pesa come un macigno.
> 
> La gestione del calcio italiano e l'AIA sono totalmente alla deriva.


giusta analisi, io ritengo ancora più grave del Var lo spezzettare un tempo do gioco di 95 minuti e portarlo a 45 grazie alle sceneggiate dei calciatori (ci metto anche i ns. vedi Theo) fra proteste e lo stare a terra quando ti sfiorano per non parlare delle rimesse laterali o dal portiere! L’Aia dovrebbe costringere gli arbitri a vedere i video delle partite di premier league!


----------



## Zenos (26 Febbraio 2022)

Ci è arrivato anche se con 2 mesi di ritardo. Non occorre fare le scenate alla Gasperini,con classe si può dire quando sbagliano e portare questo scempio al centro dell'attenzione mediatica.


----------



## diavoloINme (26 Febbraio 2022)

MARO MILANISTA ha scritto:


> Bravo!
> non bisogna spostare il focus sugli arbitri (il problema esiste eh) ma sul non mercato di Gennaio, infortunati i Leader della squadra Kjaer e Ibra ci siamo trovati a gestire la fase clou della stagione con una banda di ragazzini, che pur bravi non hanno esperienza per fare la differenza quando conta, e da un allenatore che il carisma non sa nemmeno cos’è! e pensa che quando a Gennaio ho detto che bisognava manifestare ol ns. disappunto contro la società molti di noi non erano d’accordo! Un occasione come quest’annno chissà quando ricapiterà, con tutti i punti persi siamo ancora in corsa! bastava poco…


Purtroppo il tifoso si è involuto in ragioniere , come se il calcio si possa prestare a questi meri calcoli.


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (26 Febbraio 2022)

ma era evidente questa mano? io ero allo stadio e non ho visto


----------



## folletto (26 Febbraio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Paolo Maldini a MTV:"Il gol di mano? Partirei dalla nostra prestazione. Non siamo perfetti, così come non lo sono le altre visto che siamo ancora primi. I nostri difetti sono venuti fuori, siamo poco brillanti. Sia oggi che a Salerno siamo andati in vantaggio, che è la cosa più difficile, ma poi ci siamo fatti rimontare. Il VAR dovrebbe togliere i dubbi, usato così fa male perchè non è la prima volta. E' un episodio evidente, chi decide deve capire di calcio. E dico un'altra cosa: il Milan è in testa e non può avere sempre un arbitro esordiente a San Siro. Non è facile arbitrare a San Siro. Purtroppo l'arbitro ha fatto degli errori, si è giocato pochissimo. La testa comanda tutto il corpo, ma la brillantezza non è solo una questione di testa. Lo stesso discorso che ho fatto per l'arbitro lo posso fare per i giocatori che per la prima volta stanno lottando per vincere qualcosa. Con l'esperienza si imparano a gestire queste cose. I prossimi impegni? Spero che sia vero che giocare con le grandi squadre sia più semplice. Noi ci prepareremo al meglio, giocheremo al massimo per provare a vincere un titolo".



Sì ma non si può più parlare di errori in sala VAR, o sono ciechi o sono in malafede, non si scappa

Forza Portogallo


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (26 Febbraio 2022)

folletto ha scritto:


> Sì ma non si può più parlare di errori in sala VAR, o sono ciechi o sono in malafede, non si scappa


Dovrebbe essere una cosa logica: Se una squadra si gioca il scudetto contro una squadra campana ne in sala VAR ne in campo dovresti proporre arbitri che vengono da quella regione o sono tifosi dichiarati di quella squadra.
C'e un conflitto d'interessi grosso come una casa.
Al VAR hanno messo Guida, di Torre Annunziata, tifoso dichiarato del Napoli.....mentre il Milan si gioca lo scudetto contro proprio contro il Napoli e l'Inter.
Come quella partita Milan-Roma arbitrata dal tifoso Romanista Giacomelli.

Qui l'AIA fa qualcosa di indegno e totalmente fuori d'ogni logica. Arbitri non sono persone super partes


----------



## 7AlePato7 (26 Febbraio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Paolo Maldini a MTV:"Il gol di mano? Partirei dalla nostra prestazione. Non siamo perfetti, così come non lo sono le altre visto che siamo ancora primi. I nostri difetti sono venuti fuori, siamo poco brillanti. Sia oggi che a Salerno siamo andati in vantaggio, che è la cosa più difficile, ma poi ci siamo fatti rimontare. Il VAR dovrebbe togliere i dubbi, usato così fa male perchè non è la prima volta. E' un episodio evidente, chi decide deve capire di calcio. E dico un'altra cosa: il Milan è in testa e non può avere sempre un arbitro esordiente a San Siro. Non è facile arbitrare a San Siro. Purtroppo l'arbitro ha fatto degli errori, si è giocato pochissimo. La testa comanda tutto il corpo, ma la brillantezza non è solo una questione di testa. Lo stesso discorso che ho fatto per l'arbitro lo posso fare per i giocatori che per la prima volta stanno lottando per vincere qualcosa. Con l'esperienza si imparano a gestire queste cose. I prossimi impegni? Spero che sia vero che giocare con le grandi squadre sia più semplice. Noi ci prepareremo al meglio, giocheremo al massimo per provare a vincere un titolo".


Era ora che dicesse qualcosa, doveva farlo già mesi fa. Stiamo subendo troppi episodi contro, non sempre si può prevalere nettamente sull'avversario in modo evidente, a volte contano gli episodi e negli episodi l'arbitro prende decisioni spesso svantaggiose per il Milan. Bisogna farsi rispettare e sbattere i pugni sul tavolo.


----------



## SoloMVB (26 Febbraio 2022)

Zenos ha scritto:


> Ci è arrivato anche se con 2 mesi di ritardo. Non occorre fare le scenate alla Gasperini,con classe si può dire quando sbagliano e portare questo scempio al centro dell'attenzione mediatica.


Però se lo dici con classe trasmetti ancora un messaggio di "lo faccio notare ma in fondo potere continuare a sodomizzarci".


----------



## Blu71 (26 Febbraio 2022)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> ma era evidente questa mano? io ero allo stadio e non ho visto



Dal sala var DOVEVANO vederlo.


----------



## emamilan99 (26 Febbraio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Paolo Maldini a MTV:"Il gol di mano? Partirei dalla nostra prestazione. Non siamo perfetti, così come non lo sono le altre visto che siamo ancora primi. I nostri difetti sono venuti fuori, siamo poco brillanti. Sia oggi che a Salerno siamo andati in vantaggio, che è la cosa più difficile, ma poi ci siamo fatti rimontare. Il VAR dovrebbe togliere i dubbi, usato così fa male perchè non è la prima volta. E' un episodio evidente, chi decide deve capire di calcio. E dico un'altra cosa: il Milan è in testa e non può avere sempre un arbitro esordiente a San Siro. Non è facile arbitrare a San Siro. Purtroppo l'arbitro ha fatto degli errori, si è giocato pochissimo. La testa comanda tutto il corpo, ma la brillantezza non è solo una questione di testa. Lo stesso discorso che ho fatto per l'arbitro lo posso fare per i giocatori che per la prima volta stanno lottando per vincere qualcosa. Con l'esperienza si imparano a gestire queste cose. I prossimi impegni? Spero che sia vero che giocare con le grandi squadre sia più semplice. Noi ci prepareremo al meglio, giocheremo al massimo per provare a vincere un titolo".


E quindi? Tra spezia ed ieri ci sono stati rubati 5 punti.


----------



## mil77 (26 Febbraio 2022)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> ma era evidente questa mano? io ero allo stadio e non ho visto


Dal campo no, dalle prime immagini fatte vedere no (sembra autogol di Romagnoli), dalle immagini da dietro la porta (ossia quelle che avrebbero dovuto far vedere subito) si è evidente.


----------



## Blu71 (26 Febbraio 2022)

mil77 ha scritto:


> Dal campo no, dalle prime immagini fatte vedere no (sembra autogol di Romagnoli), dalle immagini da dietro la porta (ossia quelle che avrebbero dovuto far vedere subito) si è evidente.



Nel dubbio, comunque hanno subito convalidato.


----------



## mil77 (26 Febbraio 2022)

emamilan99 ha scritto:


> E quindi? Tra spezia ed ieri ci sono stati rubati 5 punti.


PIù un altro con il Napoli era una decisione assurda....e fanno 6 punti in meno rispetto a quelli conquistati sul campo.


----------



## folletto (26 Febbraio 2022)

mil77 ha scritto:


> PIù un altro con il Napoli era una decisione assurda....e fanno 6 punti in meno rispetto a quelli conquistati sul campo.



E 2 in meno al Napoli


----------

